# should I request a scan tomorrow?



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Thought I would get your advice:

I am on day 9 of medicated IUI cycle. Is my fourth IUI cycle, but first medicated so that side is all new to me. Had scan yesterday that showed 2 follies, 1x11mm and 1x13mm. They have asked me back for blood tests tomorrow (not sure what that measures?) and another scan on Monday. I am worried that I may naturally ovulate before Monday (as I gather follies grow 1-2mm a day which would then make them  am I just being too anxious, or should I request another scan tomorrow when I go for bloods to reassure myself about the follies? 

Thanks in advance

S x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I think you should be ok, even if your follies grow 1-2mm a day that would make the biggest approx 19mm on Mon which wouldn't be quite big enough to ovulate on it''s own I think. If you were over 22mm I would be a little more concerned. As for the bloods not sure what they are testing for unless they are worried about overstimulating you?

It's worth asking when you go for bloods tomorrow what they are measuring or looking for & mention your concerns about ovulation just so they can advise & reassure you


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

Good luck MandMtb     xxx


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Just a quick update: fortuntley I didnt surge naturally as I was anxious about. Had another scan today (CD12) and had one follie 20mm, seems the other follie seen on CD8 (measuring then 11mm) has disappeared.  Was a little sad as had hoped the medicated cycle would increase my chances by giving me an extra follie for luck (and I had also been daydreaming of twins). But we are thankful there is still one, just made me wonder whether the medicated is worth it as basically have the same size follie and lining as last natural cycle  ?

Thanks for the advice and kind words.

S x


----------

